# Psst, got some killer hemp hearts (seeds) here.



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 11, 2015)

This morning at the local WinCo's getting our steel cut oats & coffee beans I was stopped by another male shopper.  He pointed out a sign over the bulk container area that advertised 'Hemp Hearts'.  Isn't that the same as marijuana?  I was at a loss for an answer, I don't know all there is to know about the subject and told him so.  

When I got home I decided to look it up.  I guess it's like the red-headed step child in the drug world, but in this case it's also another wonder herb with everything except the kitchen sink for what ails you.  It either prevents or cures every malady known to man.  I got to reading about the benefits.  I have a mixture of rolled oats, steel cut oats, 1 Tbsp flaxseed & 2 Tbsp of almond butter every morning for my diabetes.  I told my wife that maybe I should add it to my mix, but she'll need a bigger bowl.  

Has anyone any information or positive results from consuming it?  I started adding an additional Tbsp of flaxseed a month back but it caused a little binding problem so I backed off.  Does hemp seed do that?  I also read where it is considered illegal in the US but our state voted for legalization and it is now being sold everywhere.  You can buy it on Amazon, in health food stores and from the local drug pusher on the street corner (just kidding).

I retraced my route back through the bins but couldn't find it, so I thought maybe it was something you had to ask for like a copy of 'Playboy'.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 11, 2015)

I guess I should have added, it's rather commonly sold in many areas, I never hear haven't heard of it being considered an illegal substance maybe at some time that was true, seems like just another common health food on the shelves where I shop. 






http://time.com/2946028/seeds-chia-hemp-flax-sesame-pumpkin-nigella/

From link:

Hemp


What’s good: Hemp is a variety of cannabis plant, but the only high these seeds will give you is a nutritional one. They’ve got more protein (about 10g per ounce) than any other seed we can think of, making them a great alternative to animal protein. “For adding protein to a smoothie, I am going to go for hemp seeds,” says Blatner. And because protein takes longer to digest than carbs, they may help you feel full longer. Bonus: Each ounce contains three-quarters of the daily recommended Vitamin E and nearly a third of the recommended zinc to help boost your immune system.


What’s not: Search on “cannabis cures cancer” and you’ll find a large and ardent contingent who believe that cannabis, particularly in its oil form, is a magic elixir. Not only is this claim not proven by scientific studies, but the cannabis oil  promoted is not the same as the oil made from hemp seeds, which is commonly found in health stores.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

I've used hemp seeds and hearts for a long time now for their Omega 3 benefits, including flaxseeds.  I always sprinkle a bunch on my morning plain greek yogurt, along with natural lemon or lime juice and raw unfiltered honey.

I get mine from Costco, first they had the hearts, now I just bought a bag of organic seeds.  http://www.healing-source.com/hemp_health_benefits.htm

I never got bound up from using flaxseeds or hemp seeds/hearts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I also read where it is considered illegal in the US but our state voted for legalization and it is now being sold everywhere.  You can buy it on Amazon, in health food stores and from the local drug pusher on the street corner (just kidding).



Hemp does not get you high, and it is a very useful and beneficial plant.  Now that they're just waking up and legalizing marijuana, that should loosen the ridiculous bans on growing the hemp plant, mainly used for it's fibers.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll be ready, I was just joking with my son the other day...I'm such a great gardener I could get rocks to sprout...wait till you see Gramma's back garden when it's legalized


----------



## IKE (Nov 12, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I'll be ready, I was just joking with my son the other day...I'm such a great gardener I could get rocks to sprout...wait till you see Gramma's back garden when it's legalized



It's been many, many, many moons since I've uh you know grown rocks...........I'd really hate to see you do all that work in the garden by yourself, holler at me when it's harvest time.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 12, 2015)

Have been using hemp hearts in my oatmeal and yogurt for some time.  I too get them at Costco.  Good way to get some omega 3s into your diet.  Also throw in flax seed.  Have a blend called Carrington Farms Flax Hemp Blend.  Good stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2015)

I haven't gotten into growing Fur and Ike, but I think we're allowed to grow six plants legally where I live.  Bob, never saw that product, sounds like a nice blend!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 12, 2015)

I also look forward to growing "home grown" when it becomes legal here, as has been promised! Yay, BC Bud!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the information, I didn't want to appear naive but it's probably too late for that.  I got on the St. John's Wort band wagon years ago, then found out all the interactions that it had with other prescribed medication sort of put me off herbal supplements.  It was pointed out that my self-medication wasn't working too well after 2 hospital stays.  Also all the warnings about the unregulated production of the herbs was also a danger.  Although those warnings could have been published by the mainstream drug industries for protection of their products.  We saw that in the food industry over the years.  Anyway thanks and maybe it will be something I will try if my current diet goes haywire.  It's working right now.  Who knows.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2015)

I must admit I'm a naive when it comes to hemp, other than its history (as in George Washington growing it) and how it has historically posed a threat to many industries.

I've never heard of it being used for cancer treatment, though - that's always been straight marijuana.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2015)

Son, you are very wise to check for interactions, just because something is natural doesn't mean it can't have deadly effects if you aren't cautious.  Always check to be safe, I had my day at the emergency room due to an interaction and had to stop a supplement or two in the past be especially cautious if you are diabetic. Some of the supplements are indeed wonder workers but, always know what you are putting into your body along with other meds and combos of other supplements.  Some supplements if you are taking medicine for diabetics will can drop your blood sugar number too low and that can have drastic results can also drop your blood pressure too low.

With that said, I love my chia seeds, it has had wondrous effects on helping to keep my weight maintained even when I've over indulged to the point, I am and addict for my chia.  chi, chi, chi, chia  and highly recommend using the various supplements out, just recommend with that you read up on your meds and check for possible interactions.

With that, I'm on my way out the door to another routine doctor's appointment this week.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 12, 2015)

Many years ago when I lost any faith in organized religion and my then 'born in the faith' cult.  They had a website set up supposedly to answer questions and doubts of their beliefs.  It was actually more of a 'our way or the highway' attitude designed to combat nay-sayers and dissenters of the faith.  I posed a question about the question of their stand on the abstention of certain foods, drinks and dangerous habits.  The guidelines first cut was only suggestions consisting of 4 items; hot drinks, tobacco, alcohol and over-indulgence in all foods.  Over the years it became doctrine and you could be exed for using them.  I poised the question about how 'hot drinks' had now become only coffee & tea, and not things like broth & hot chocolate, with all the mainstream study and support for the health benefits of coffee & tea can they still maintain their stance.  

My cyber answer man gave up and turned me over to an expert, it turned out he claimed he was a doctor and knew much more than I about any subject.  He gave me a list of things that are wrong with coffee, how it poisons your body, makes you sterile & stunts your growth.  I kept arguing, pointing out with published articles from reliable sources supporting the healing and healthful benefits of coffee.  The last straw was when I emailed him the ingredients along with the possible side effects of all the chemicals in a can of 'Campbell's' Chicken Noodle Soup.  He told me to get a life and never darken his doorway again.  Brain washing is a form of control that they use to keep the sheep in line.

I tried pot, in fact bought me a vapor machine at great expense, paid $25 for a little plastic bag of 'whatever' through my daughter's friend and settled back, I remarked I probably look like the cat in 'Alice in Wonderland' getting my hit.  Got a little light headed, never got the munchies and couldn't see much to it.  I smoked in my early adulthood and vowed that I never would take that route damaging my lungs so inhaling a homemade dose was not in my future.  Gave it up along with my expensive machine to someone more willing to imbibe.  I remember viewing 'Reefer Madness' as a teenager.


----------



## hangover (Nov 12, 2015)

The guy that discovered LSD LIVED TO BE 103 after doing thousands of hits. It's made from ergot, a mold found in Rye. It is believed that many hallucinated from it back in the days when women were found guilty of being witches.
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Albert-Hofmann-Swiss-chemist-who-discovered-LSD-3285409.php

Willy Nelson still smokes pot, and he's what 90?

Kieth Richards was a heroine addict for a long time, and I think he's 70 something.

If pot would have been legalized back in the 70's, I don't think we would have a drug problem today. When Nixon started the war on drugs, the drug cartels quit smuggling pot and started smuggling cocaine because they made ten times more profits. Within five years, cocaine use was up 1000%. Then meth became popular because it could be made in a bathtub, without smuggling it across the border. Meth use went up 1000%. Now synthetic drugs are the rage, killing a lot of users. Pot has never killed anyone. Yet thousands die every year from alcohol and tobacco.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 12, 2015)

hangover said:


> The guy that discovered LSD LIVED TO BE 103 after doing thousands of hits. It's made from ergot, a mold found in Rye. It is believed that many hallucinated from it back in the days when women were found guilty of being witches.
> http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Albert-Hofmann-Swiss-chemist-who-discovered-LSD-3285409.php
> 
> Willy Nelson still smokes pot, and he's what 90?
> ...



Not that I want to look like either Willy or Keith at any age, when does genetics trump fad diets for longevity.  Remember Euell Gibbons died at 64 after trying to sample every tree in forest.


----------



## IKE (Nov 12, 2015)

Hangover I never did LSD or had a desire to but a fella in our platoon did, along with about anything else he could get........he was one hell of a nice guy but he just stayed high on something 90% of the time.

Anyway, four or five of us were downtown and Kurt had already done some LSD, we walked into a hotel lobby that had a red carpet and Kurt started screaming and hollering and you could see he was absolutely scared to death so we got him out of there.

He kept saying, "we're walking on his heart, we're walking on his heart"..........to him the red carpet was a big heart and he could actually see it beating and blood being pumped through it.

I went to Panama shortly after and maybe a month after getting there I got a note from one of the guys back in the U.S. that they had found Kurt dead in bed of a over dose of something........damn shame.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2015)

hangover said:


> If pot would have been legalized back in the 70's, I don't think we would have a drug problem today. When Nixon started the war on drugs, the drug cartels quit smuggling pot and started smuggling cocaine because they made ten times more profits. Now synthetic drugs are the rage, killing a lot of users. Pot has never killed anyone. Yet thousands die every year from alcohol and tobacco.



I agree, it should have been legalized a long time ago, and the 'war on drugs' is bogus.


----------



## hangover (Nov 12, 2015)

IKE said:


> Hangover I never did LSD or had a desire to but a fella in our platoon did, along with about anything else he could get........he was one hell of a nice guy but he just stayed high on something 90% of the time.
> 
> Anyway, four or five of us were downtown and Kurt had already done some LSD, we walked into a hotel lobby that had a red carpet and Kurt started screaming and hollering and you could see he was absolutely scared to death so we got him out of there.
> 
> ...



I did my first dose in Germany when I was in the army. It was called GREEN MONSTER...I saw WWII ghosts coming out of the radiators in the barracks.

I was in a Catholic choir once, in a folk mass.(but I'm not Catholic) One of the girls in the choir came to mass dosed. She said she saw Jesus come down off the cross.

An experiment was done on church goers, where half were given Magic Mushrooms and half were given a placebo, and then they went to hear a sermon. The half that did the shrooms said they felt the presence of God.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marsh_Chapel_Experiment


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2015)

They had such _fun_ experiments in the '60's - not like they have today.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2015)

I use hemp seeds all the time in salads and such.  As far as I know, they've never been illegal anywhere.  Pretty sure they don't contain the active ingredient in MJ, though.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 13, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I use hemp seeds all the time in salads and such.  As far as I know, they've never been illegal anywhere.  Pretty sure they don't contain the active ingredient in MJ, though.





> Hemp was made illegal to grow without a permit in the U.S. under the Controlled Substances Act passed in 1970 because of its relation to marijuana, and any imported hemp products must meet a zero tolerance level. Some states have made the cultivation of industrial hemp legal, but farmers in North Dakota, Hawaii, Kentucky, Maine, Maryland, Oregon, California, Montana, West Virginia and Vermont have not yet begun to grow it because of resistance from the federal Drug Enforcement Administration. In 2013, after the legalization of marijuana in the state, several farmers in Colorado planted and harvested several acres of hemp, bringing in the first hemp crop in the United States in over half a century. Colorado, Vermont, California, and North Dakota have passed laws enabling hemp licensure. All four states are waiting for permission to grow hemp from the DEA. Currently, North Dakota representatives are pursuing legal measures to force DEA approval. Oregon has licensed industrial hemp as of August 2009. Congress included a provision in the Agricultural Act of 2014 that allowed colleges and state agencies to grow and conduct research on hemp in states where it is legal.



Source: Wikipedia on Hemp, Take it for what it's worth.

One of many that showed up on a web search.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 17, 2015)

I include the following in my diet: cinnamon (1 tsp daily), flaxseed (1 Tbsp daily), almond butter (1 Tbsp daily), apple cider vinegar (3 Tbsp daily), quinoa (1/4 C daily) and now for 3 days my wife has included hemp hearts into our meals (3 Tbsp daily).  This morning my wife came over sat down and said, 'I'm not one to get on a band wagon for any new remedy, but I am a total convert to hemp hearts.  She has no blood pressure problems or glucose issues but because of lifetime female surgeries including (Cesarian section, exploratory intestinal surgery, hysterectomy, gall bladder removal) I suggested a zipper should be included next time.  She said she noticed a change in her bowels almost immediately.  She lets me spout off at the mouth about things like that but she says she's completely on board with them.  

I noticed that my blood pressure has now dropped into the 115/60 range with my heart rate near 50-60 beats a minute, (it was over 110 while in the hospital).  My blood glucose is solidly below 100 and has dropped into the 80's twice.  I'm sleeping better and feel more alert.  I'm also now somewhat of a believer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the positive update SofP!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I include the following in my diet: cinnamon (1 tsp daily), flaxseed (1 Tbsp daily), almond butter (1 Tbsp daily), apple cider vinegar (3 Tbsp daily), quinoa (1/4 C daily) and now for 3 days my wife has included hemp hearts into our meals (3 Tbsp daily).  This morning my wife came over sat down and said, 'I'm not one to get on a band wagon for any new remedy, but I am a total convert to hemp hearts.  She has no blood pressure problems or glucose issues but because of lifetime female surgeries including (Cesarian section, exploratory intestinal surgery, hysterectomy, gall bladder removal) I suggested a zipper should be included next time.  She said she noticed a change in her bowels almost immediately.  She lets me spout off at the mouth about things like that but she says she's completely on board with them.
> 
> I noticed that my blood pressure has now dropped into the 115/60 range with my heart rate near 50-60 beats a minute, (it was over 110 while in the hospital).  My blood glucose is solidly below 100 and has dropped into the 80's twice.  I'm sleeping better and feel more alert.  I'm also now somewhat of a believer.



Thanks for the recipe, SoP - I might actually give that a try.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2015)

I might have to give it a try too, the chia does wonders for my weight control, but so far not much for my BP, though that might be because of the pain I'm feeling when my BP is taken.  Just the chia is so much simpler for me to take each day, no big fuss, I just mix it at night in Almond milk and have it in the morning, love the stuff.  I will be giving the hemp a looksie though.


----------

